# Horseshoe Chopper



## Mike K. (Nov 8, 2017)

This is a one-off custom bicycle I built to try to help bring attention to a horse rescue that my sister had. Unfortunately, the rescue had to shut down before I finished the bike. But I still have alot of fun cruising it, and going to shows. 
It's a mix of new and antique parts. 9'8" long, 120#s, and I added a Sturmey Archer 8sp hub, bmx sprocket, & a custom suicide shifter, so even though it's a tank... you can still ride it... on relitively flat ground atleast


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 9, 2017)

Very cool and unique. Your daughters trike was very cool, too.

I noticed you had some nice head badges. Do you make your own headbadges?


----------



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Very cool and unique. Your daughters trike was very cool, too.
> 
> I noticed you had some nice head badges. Do you make your own headbadges?



Thank you! No, I had Jones and Sons make most of them. The one on my daughter's tricycle was made by another artest on Etsy. I forget her name. I'll try to find her info again. There's several other people on Etsy that make badges too.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks Mike. There were several places on Esty. I didn’t see Jones and sons, but I’ll keep looking.


----------



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> Thanks Mike. There were several places on Esty. I didn’t see Jones and sons, but I’ll keep looking.



Jones and sons isnt on Etsy. I found out about them on Rat Rod Bikes forum. But if you Google "Jones and Sons headbadges" you'll find them.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks again.


----------

